# he’s just a little guy



## finns (7 mo ago)

hallo! i adore my feline friend more than most anything in this world. finnleigh, my first cat, is the most wonderful little fellow with a heart of gold - a little under two years ago I adopted(adopt don’t shop!)him from a shelter a while after my dog, who had been with me my whole life, passed away. I was already suffering some depression and went into a worse state when my pup left us. but this little guy gave my world a new light, and for the first time in a while I felt happy. while I’ve never gotten the blessing to own cats before(I’m the only cat person in my household, they all hate them and prefer doggos), I have known quite a few(since my grandma has owned tons over the years), and finn is about the sweetest one I’ve ever met. he has never offered to his at me or my family, and in fact I’ve never seen him hiss until the first time he saw a dog! this little guy and I are joint to the hip and we’ve had a couple of close calls(with him nearly getting lost outside)that would’ve ruined me. he’s my best pal, always waking me up with a snuggle and a purr, and the purest thing I’ve known to walk the earth.

so sorry for such a long intro!! but, I figured I share our story. finnleigh is a moggy and a blue broken mackerel tabby with such handsome little mittens! he’s extra small and talkative so I figure he must have siamese in him somewhere. have a nice day, and enjoy lots of pictures of this guy :}


----------



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum finns. Finnleigh is adorable. Thanks for that story and the pictures too. Stories like that should make anyone feel just as good as Finnleigh has made you feel, it sure made me smile reading it. Cats are such fascinating creatures, I've had cats in my life for over 40 years and I'm still learning new things about their habits, they've all been great pals too.
There's lots of information on this site so dig in and enjoy.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum! 

I'm very sorry that your dog has passed. Most of us here know the loss of a pet is brutal and we must allow ourselves the time to grieve. It's good that you have your cat to help you through it. 

Finn is a cutie! She looks like my Kate when she was just a wee gray and white fuzzy thing. Does Finn have a microchip? It can save our pets if they become lost. 

And I whole-heartedly agree with your motto "Adopt Don't Shop!" 😺


----------



## finns (7 mo ago)

thank y’all! and yes he is microchipped :}


----------

